# Legal advice



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all,

Me and my wife live in Sicily. Recently my wife (Who is Sicilian) has been hit by a car, she was going across a crossing and of course in Sicilian crossing translates as "drive as fast as possible while texting". 

She is fine (With the exception of a broken hand and some scaring on her face) but we could do with knowing if anybody has some legal knowledge. Obviously my wife is due some compensation but I wouldn't have the first clue on how to go about it. We have left her parents in charge because "Oh my cousin's cousin is a lawyer" (Yes I did put cousins cousin on purpose!). To say they have been useless is an over statement and I really want to wrestle the control back from them.

Any advice would be hugely appreciated. It happened on March 16th and I feel we are waiting too long to get this to her insurance.

Many thanks

Kenzo


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

KenzoXIV said:


> To say they have been useless is an over statement
> 
> Kenzo


*Understatement


----------

